# Enable GPS full time?



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

How much battery is actually saved by disabling the GPS on my Droid X running cm4dx? If I have it enabled, I only ever see the icon in the status bar when an app is actively querying my location. Does this mean that if I have no processes running that follow my location, such as a weather widget, that I can leave GPS on and not see much difference in battery life?

Going to try it out anyway, just to see. But, I was curious if anyone knew how much the core system actually used the locator if it wasn't being directly accessed by an app.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> ...Does this mean that if I have no processes running that follow my location, such as a weather widget, that I can leave GPS on and not see much difference in battery life?....


Yes. Unlike WIFI it is only on when polled.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool, I figured after watching that it wasn't an always on kind of activity. Will probably just enable it for a few days and see how it goes.

Thanks for the quick reply on a lazy Sunday morning!


----------

